# Chartering in Belize



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

I am looking to do a bareboat charter in Belize next year. Has anyone done this? Is there any charter company other than TMM? (I don''t have any problems with them -- they come highly recommended -- I just want to know what my options are.) Has the area recovered adequately from Hurricane Keith? Any thoughts and information will be much appreciated!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

there are several sailboats charting belize from the rio dulce in guatemala, it is possible to find them on the internet please check a site called www.mayaparadise.com and look for the sailboat charters. the rivermouth of the rio dulce is 16 miles from punta gorda belize which is the last town on southern belice mainland. i have been traveling to the rio dulce for 10 years visiting 3-4 times a year and it offers alot of things to see.


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

I just received the 2001 brochures from the Moorings and they now have a base in Belize.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hoi, Eva

I plan to visit Belice 2003. Did you make your trip? Can you give tips. I ant to sail a few days (daycharter) with my family. 3 kids (6,8,10 years).

I would appreciate any tip.

Saludos, el naufrago


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

We did not make our planned trip to Belize; ended up in Grand Turk on a land-based trip instead. Would love to hear about anyone else''s experiences, because we hope to make it someday.


----------

